# Anyone have experience with cheapo OPKs?



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hiya 

I used to use a cbfm but gave it away when we found out hubby was infertile because i figured ttc days were over.

Well i had a failed treatment cycle and i just want to see if i'm still working fine so am using some cheapo OPKs...

I'm now on cd 17 and since cd 8 haven't had any lines show up during the test time. I have got the occasional evap line though and then today my evap lines are quite dark compared to the others but i don't know whether to accept them as the start of my surge or write them off as evaps?

I did two tests with different pee samples and they are both darker evaps.

What do you think?


----------

